# 14k Gooseneck Trailer w/Load Range E tires



## weatherman

I have a Cornpro 14k gooseneck trailer with load range E tires rated at 3190 lbs. per tire. The placard states with 9.5R16.5LTE tires the GAWR is 6340 lbs. and GVWR is 12680 lbs. The trailer weighs 4800 lbs which gives me a load capacity of 7880 lbs. with 7k axles seems like I lost 1320 lbs, 14k - GVRW. After reading the manual 20-25% of the GVRW should be transferred to the truck. The tire date is 4710 which tells me over 7 years old. My thought is to get new tires and a more common size like ST235/85R16 load range F to maximize my load capacity. If I calculate the load capacity for LR F tires: (14k x .20) - trailers weight of 4800 lbs = 2800lbs.


----------



## weatherman

So the phone freaked out and added the post before I finished. In short, if I went with E rated tires to maximize load capacity is it worth it?


----------



## swmnhay

No brainier put the heavier tires on.Saves a lot of head aches with flat tires and blow outs.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Yep, Cy nailed it. I always run a heavier ply when possible even if I'm not planning to max them out. The extra cost is usually not that much.


----------



## slowzuki

I’ve got lr G on mine as it has oil bath 8k axles. They weren’t that much more money.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Buy a set of 17.5” tires and wheels and you’ll thank me later. $700 for 4 here and you won’t ever have tire trouble again.


----------



## Smoothy

I agree with Lewis Ranch did that on stock trailer kinda same problem. Best money spent it's a different kind of tire designed more like a semi trailer tire.


----------



## slowzuki

Lewis - I tried for a set, couldn’t get anything under 400$ a wheel/tire even in Chinese stuff. What brand are you running?


----------



## danwi

Just got sailun 235/85r/16 load range g mounted with valve stem and disposal for $163.00 per tire today, putting them on a 14,000 lb gooseneck. They reminded me at the tire shop that the rims and axles are now the weak link I shouldn't overload the trailer, I told him a couple of the old tires still left on it were weak as I didn't replace them all today. 18 3x3 squares at 750lbs each put the load at 13,500 with 5,000 lbs on hitch


----------



## somedevildawg

You'll like those salun tires.....


----------



## Lewis Ranch

slowzuki said:


> Lewis - I tried for a set, couldn't get anything under 400$ a wheel/tire even in Chinese stuff. What brand are you running?


I'll have to look tomorrow. I'm in trailer building capital of the world with over 30 trailer manufactures all within 15 miles of each other so trailer parts are cheap around here we can get whosale prices.


----------



## weatherman

Bought ST235/85/R16 load range F tires and wheels off the internet, etrailers.com. Yes, they are manufactured in China. Ordered Tuesday, received Wednesday, free shipping. Thought that was impressive. Date code on tires 0515, 2.75 years old and haven’t seen pavement. My first thought WTH. Called etrailer rep they said no worries trust me they been in a controlled environment. I said, prove it do you have a QC rep in China ????????. Rep said, of course not why would we do that (my sarcasm). I was on the phone with rep for about 15 min. explaining my displeasure. I rolled the dice buying tires off the internet got snake eyes.


----------



## slowzuki

Hey weatherman, maybe a bright side, really new tires sometimes are too soft / not very cured and wear poorly.


----------



## JD3430

weatherman said:


> Bought ST235/85/R16 load range F tires and wheels off the internet, etrailers.com. Yes, they are manufactured in China. Ordered Tuesday, received Wednesday, free shipping. Thought that was impressive. Date code on tires 0515, 2.75 years old and haven't seen pavement. My first thought WTH. Called etrailer rep they said no worries trust me they been in a controlled environment. I said, prove it do you have a QC rep in China . Rep said, of course not why would we do that (my sarcasm). I was on the phone with rep for about 15 min. explaining my displeasure. I rolled the dice buying tires off the internet got snake eyes.


It was my understanding there was some legislation being considered to take tires out of service after _______years on commercial trucks and trailers (I think it's 5). Aging is a contributing factor to tire blow outs. I don't think it's been enacted, but there's no way I'd pay new tire money for 3 yr old tires.


----------



## weatherman

danwi said:


> Just got sailun 235/85r/16 load range g mounted with valve stem and disposal for $163.00 per tire today, putting them on a 14,000 lb gooseneck. They reminded me at the tire shop that the rims and axles are now the weak link I shouldn't overload the trailer, I told him a couple of the old tires still left on it were weak as I didn't replace them all today. 18 3x3 squares at 750lbs each put the load at 13,500 with 5,000 lbs on hitch


If my math is correct isn't the trailer overloaded? Using my 14k trailer weight of 4900 lbs + 13500 lbs of hay = 18400 lbs x 20% hitch weight = 3680 lbs; 18400 - 3680 = 14700. If the hitch weight percentage is 25% that would put the weight under 14k, 13700 lbs. in order to get an accurate transfer weight to hitch need to put it on the scales.


----------



## somedevildawg

weatherman said:


> If my math is correct isn't the trailer overloaded? Using my 14k trailer weight of 4900 lbs + 13500 lbs of hay = 18400 lbs x 20% hitch weight = 3680 lbs; 18400 - 3680 = 14700. If the hitch weight percentage is 25% that would put the weight under 14k, 13700 lbs. in order to get an accurate transfer weight to hitch need to put it on the scales.


And your point  I don't think there is a time I deliver hay that I'm not overweight.....just a matter of how much.


----------



## farmersammm

JD3430 said:


> It was my understanding there was some legislation being considered to take tires out of service after _______years on commercial trucks and trailers (I think it's 5). Aging is a contributing factor to tire blow outs. I don't think it's been enacted, but there's no way I'd pay new tire money for 3 yr old tires.


They don't need to enact legislation to take them out of service :lol: Stinkin' new tires will start to dry rot at about 5-7 yrs these days. They changed the Carbon Black compound some years back. Obsolescence is designed in to them nowdays.

Radials are the worst. I have tires on my bale buggy that literally explode just sitting there after 5 or so years. Walk by the trailer, and something seems funny..........take a close look, and the tire is completely blown out, and the cord is blown thru the tread.

Buying tires at auction can be dangerous these days. Take a close look at the manufacturing date before you bid. Could look brand new, but if it's over 5yrs old.......keep your hands in your pockets.

11r-22.5's I run on the big truck are made by Cooper, and they specifically state that they shouldn't be run after 10yrs.

If you can find them.......Nylon belted tires are best for stuff that doesn't see a lot of miles, and sits up in the yard year to year. They don't go bad just from sitting so I've found.


----------



## farmersammm

Don't believe me?????????????? 

















Tire probably doesn't have 5000 miles on it. Blew up just sitting in the yard.

I'm thinking that the rubber goes bad, then lets moisture into the carcass, and rusts the steel radial cord. Just a theory, but it happens often enough that I'm thinking I'm right. Never happens with nylon tires.


----------



## danwi

somedevildawg said:


> And your point  I don't think there is a time I deliver hay that I'm not overweight.....just a matter of how much.


I agree those are just my best guess numbers, yes running pretty close to the rated numbers, close enough around the farm. Now if they want to take it to a scale depends on how they want to do the math, 12,000 pound farm plate on the dually pickup and 16,000lb farm on trailer, will they go by registration weights? axle rating weights? or ? depends on the officer and the day.


----------



## somedevildawg

Ya, I hope I get a good one  I always have plenty of straps so as to not give em a reason.....

I've had real good luck with sailun 16" tires, better than most for sure.....I've had some that were terrible


----------



## weatherman

danwi said:


> I agree those are just my best guess numbers, yes running pretty close to the rated numbers, close enough around the farm. Now if they want to take it to a scale depends on how they want to do the math, 12,000 pound farm plate on the dually pickup and 16,000lb farm on trailer, will they go by registration weights? axle rating weights? or ? depends on the officer and the day.


That's my point! Guesstimate. I'm assuming that most hay guys don't run their loaded trailer over scales, I don't. So we all run the risk of a mishap and take the responsibility going down the road. That's why we have insurance and a conscience. After speaking with a patrolman, he ("depends on the officer and the day") only stops the vehicle if he believes there is a potential problem. His procedure is to run the tag to see how the trailer is registered, looks at the trailer placard for GVWR, gets the load rating off the tires and runs the trailer over portable scales.


----------

